# Driving



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Mmmm - now I am driving there is one thing I cannot get the hang off.

Speed bumps !!!!

They are difficult to spot - and its not like I'm driving fast :car: - went exploring Ismailia today (not sure we found the best bits) - but I did find lots of speed bumps.
Hardest thing about driving 

:bump: signs needed please


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL!!! You should come where I live then :lol:

I live in a small big city between two major cities, one is like 45 kms away, and in the way to this one there are 47 bumps, so far anyway! (Yes, I know EXACTLY how many bumps are in there cause I use that road a lot), the other city is like 85 kms away, and there are like 60 bumps (Give or take 5 bumps).

95% of those bumps are made by CIVILIANS, not by any qualified person, the main reason for those idiots to build it is that one stupid kid decides to pop up in the middle of the road, a car hits him/her, his/her family gathers, beat the driver (Sometimes beat them to death!) Then make their own bump!

As for the signs? There are signs for the other 5% of the bumps that are built by professionals! But those signs are not fixed in the right place! Just like any other sign in most of the roads in the beloved Egypt 

I dunno what to tell you, but all I can say and hope that would help is that you should be focusing on the rear of the car in front of you while driving, once you see it slowing down then do the same, if the car didn't slow down at a bump, then you'll see its rear shaking like Hell! And then you should slow down!! (Personally I try and avoid driving as I said in many occasions before, but when I have to, I do that) Try and follow a local car, preferably a "micro bus" cause those vehicles' drivers know where the bumps are! At least the ones that aren't made that day!

Good luck dude!


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Interesting.. I never really noticed that the speed bumps were not "official"


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> Interesting.. I never really noticed that the speed bumps were not "official"


DEAD GUY is spot on.... The majority are laid down by private individuals, and you
can tell when local authorities have taken action over this illegal action - 
they send a team round to remove them....
The resultant trench is usually just as bad as the bump was.....


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> Interesting.. I never really noticed that the speed bumps were not "official"


Well........it depends on how you define the word "Official" in here


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Whiskey96 said:


> DEAD GUY is spot on.... The majority are laid down by private individuals, and you
> can tell when local authorities have taken action over this illegal action -
> they send a team round to remove them....
> The resultant trench is usually just as bad as the bump was.....


The funny part about it -and as you did mention- that to fix the problem, they just cause a greater problem! What makes it actually a bloody pathetic joke is that a bump can be visible, at least during the day, but the trenches are just laying there and you can't even see them! You just feel it crashing your butt and your car!

Egyptians are known for turning everything into sarcasm, one of the jokes about it was that those idiots who build the bumps or ruin the roads are on a deal with vehicles' dealerships!! Ha ha bloody ha! I wonder if that was true though!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I missed about 4 yesterday - but only one was a real thud !! :frusty:
The others were just a bit faster than I normally go over them.
Now if only I had my wife's Land Cruiser from the UK - I would not care a jot

I think I'll may have to use my fog lights more at night may show them up a bit . . . . .


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I missed about 4 yesterday - but only one was a real thud !! :frusty:
> The others were just a bit faster than I normally go over them.
> Now if only I had my wife's Land Cruiser from the UK - I would not care a jot
> 
> I think I'll may have to use my fog lights more at night may show them up a bit . . . . .


LOL! Just 4 that you missed?! Not bad! At all!

By the way fog lights would probably cause more harm than good at night, specially if there are no lights in the road other than vehicles' lights (In case the road is a narrow 2 lanes one, one lane for each direction I mean) They'd probably blind the drivers coming from the opposite direction and then...........boom? 

Just out of curiosity though, what kinda car you're driving?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> LOL! Just 4 that you missed?! Not bad! At all!
> 
> By the way fog lights would probably cause more harm than good at night, specially if there are no lights in the road other than vehicles' lights (In case the road is a narrow 2 lanes one, one lane for each direction I mean) They'd probably blind the drivers coming from the opposite direction and then...........boom?
> 
> Just out of curiosity though, what kinda car you're driving?


my wife said "A Blue one":clap2:


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Lanason said:


> my wife said "A Blue one":clap2:


I've heard it's harder to drive those blue cars over the speed bumps....


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I think I'll may have to use my fog lights more at night may show them up a bit . . . . .


I think DEADGUY may have missed a hint of sarcasm I may have detected.......


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Lanason said:


> my wife said "A Blue one":clap2:


Well, your wife kept her Land Cruiser back home for herself, and she's putting you in a "Blue car" in here..........How long have you been married for? :confused2:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Whiskey96 said:


> I think DEADGUY may have missed a hint of sarcasm I may have detected.......


Well I thought he caught the infection from the local “drivers” in here, cause some do use fog lights at night for some reason, but basically it's used to blind the oncoming drivers, fog lights, high beam lights and the new nasty SUPER BLINDING blue “Xenon” lights, all these are used by many “drivers” on the roads where I live, and it does cause many accidents, specially when the super smart officials decide to lower electricity consumption by turning the lights on the roads off!!!

I hope he was just being sarcastic though, cause if he did catch the infection then .............may be his wife should probably put him in a red car instead of this blue one he got now? :lol:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Well, your wife kept her Land Cruiser back home for herself, and she's putting you in a "Blue car" in here..........How long have you been married for? :confused2:


Married nearly 25 years - now she moved out here and left the Landy behind


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Married nearly 25 years - now she moved out here and left the Landy behind


I bet that the Land Cruiser is the thing that you miss the most in every trip you make in here


----------

